# 2 DC Sound Lv 5 10's Cactus Sound 7k



## soundevolutionaudio (Aug 21, 2009)

Like Title says in a 2010 Subaru Outback

Heres the start and some pics 



























































































1x Zuki Eleets (new model) bigger powersupply and more cross over settings..

1x Cactus Sound 7k 

1x Dc LV 5 10 (2nd one in future soon) Should be here any day.

4 runs of 0 back

1x D2700 up front and 2x D3100 in the rear.

1x Hertz MLK 6.5 Components up front

1x Hertz MLK 6.5 Mid rear door.

so far 80 sq of second skin.

-1 router it died.... SO SAD.. 

Box is 3.2 after displacement, and is tuned to about 45.. More pics to come later.


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

This thing is gonna wang!


----------



## brmcm15 (Dec 23, 2007)

very nice!

what did you cover your box with?


----------



## blazron22z (Jun 15, 2009)

i see 150+ out of this set up nice stuff


----------

